# my birfday shrooms



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

I really like what Bella's enable you to do.

SautÃ©ed red and crawfish in a heavy creme and wine covered in a smoked Gouda and baked up.

I was a fat birfday boy.....


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

This looks awesome!! Great job!!! Thanks for the idea. 


-Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk-


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

OnedayScratch said:


> I really like what Bella's enable you to do.
> 
> SautÃ©ed red and crawfish in a heavy creme and wine covered in a smoked Gouda and baked up.
> 
> I was a fat birfday boy.....


 We need a recipe here, buddy. Come on, way to many things we could with that. Just need an idea where to start.:help:


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Happy belated birthday Tommy! I need that recipe!


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm hungry now!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Just can't play poker anymore....

All measurements are in Scratchaneese:

1cup of boiled tails
2 fillets of Trinity bay Red Fish
1-1/2 cup of Heavy Cream
Paula's big-o-stick of buttah (I only used half cuz this is the healthy version).
1/2 bell pepper
1/2 onion
1/2 cup fine cilantro
Fresh ground garlic (do this....it roxxx!)
Pinches of SPG and Cayenne.

SautÃ© veggies, add cream then add meat. All totaled about 20 minutes.
I set my caps in XVOO before stuffing with whatever cheese you please. This tenderizes a tad and you don't bake as long....
375 for 10 the broil until brownish...term I learned in Baytown.....

I'm a Gouda fan but like I said, use wutcha like.

Let me know what you come up with.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Now thats my kind of plate... Well used to be. Im shying away from heavy cream and plus .5 sticks butter dishes now. I will use milk and oils, but it is just not the same. I will be making some Portobella shroom burgers soon.. 

That dish must of tasted out of site ! I would eat it if it was my B Day //lol


----------

